# [H] Warhammer painted units and mages [W] $$$ EBAY



## dimitriale (May 9, 2009)

Painted Warhammer Chaos Warhounds Unit

http://cgi.ebay.com/Painted-Warhamm...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62b22543#ht_545wt_1141

Painted Reaper Human Warrior with HUGE Sword

http://cgi.ebay.com/Painted-Reaper-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62b214d3#ht_597wt_1141

Reaper Light Wizard/Priest

http://cgi.ebay.com/Painted-Reaper-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62b20e35#ht_597wt_1141

Painted Reaper Female Necromancer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Painted-Reaper-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62b20a25#ht_545wt_1141

Painted Reaper Female Bard

http://cgi.ebay.com/Painted-Reaper-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62afea26#ht_500wt_1156

Painted Reaper Female Pirate

http://cgi.ebay.com/Painted-Reaper-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62afea25#ht_500wt_1156


Painted Reaper Death Wizard/Priest

http://cgi.ebay.com/Painted-Reaper-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62afea22#ht_545wt_1141


----------

